# CD gravés 650 et 700 Mo



## Kevick (20 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai sur mon Mac plein de logiciels, jeux et utilitaires des années 80 et 90. Sauf qu'ils sont inexploitables pour les mettre sur un vieux Mac car je n'ai plus de support disquettes ni CD pour les sortir si un jour je dispose d'un vieux mac.

Ayant encore un MB avec graveur CD, je me suis dis que je pouvais sauvegarder toutes ces vieilleries sur CD. Or je me suis rappelé qu'à l'époque il y avait parfois (il me semble, ma mémoire me fait défaut) qq petits soucis avec des lecteurs CD qui ne pouvaient lire que des CD 650 Mo mais pas les 700. Pour être sûr, il faudrait que je grave que des 650 Mo... Ce type de CD à graver existent-il encore (ça me semblerait surprenant que ce soit le cas...) ? Trouve t-on encore des CD 700 Mo à graver ? Et tant qu'on y est, existe t'il encore des lecteurs de disquettes 3,5 à brancher en USB (sans parler de trouver encore des disquettes lol) ? Je sais que mon père en avait acheté un pour son G4 au début des années 2000 (mais est ce que ce périphérique peut encore monter sur Mojave...).

Merci


----------



## dandu (20 Janvier 2020)

Alors, les CD, c'est vraiment les premiers lecteurs qui posaient des soucis (genre à caddy). Sinon, ça passe sans soucis. Je grave des 700 Mo et c'est lisible sans problème même avec de vieux lecteurs.

Pour les disquettes, c'est compliqué. On trouve des lecteurs USB sans soucis, mais y a des soucis de compatibilité avec les Mac récents, et ça dépend de l'électronique interne, donc on peut pas vraiment savoir avant de tester. Et les disquettes posent plusieurs autres soucis. Catalina lit plus (du tout) le système de fichiers des vieux Mac (HFS) et c'est le plus utilisé sur les disquettes. Avevc Mojave (et depuis Snow Leopard), on peut lire mais pas écrire sur du HFS, donc c'est du sens unique (vieux Mac vers récent). On peut toujours tenter de formater en FAT16, mais mettre des logiciels Mac sur FAT16 fait perdre les métadonnées, donc faut à chaque fois compresser en .sit pour bien tout garder (pas pratique).

Ceci dit, les CD risques de poser le même problème : on garde pas les infos en ISO9660, le HFS pose des soucis avec les Mac récents, et le HFS+ pose des soucis avec les vieux Mac. Oui, parce que les Mac avant Mac OS 8.1 lisent pas le HFS+.

En pratique, la solution la plus efficace c'est un partage réseau en AFP. Il faut une carte réseau ou un adaptateur LocalTalk vers Ethernet sur le vieux Mac, mais ensuite un Raspberry Pi ou un e machiune virtuelle avec A2SERVER marche bien. On voit le partage depuis les Mac, anciens et modernes et la capacité peut être élevée.


----------



## Kevick (20 Janvier 2020)

Donc, si je comprends bien... Même si je trouve des CD 700Mo que je grave sur mon vieux MB sur Snow Leopard, il n'est pas dit que ce CD soit lu par un Mac des années 90 ? Il faudrait alors que je dispose d'un vieux Mac avec système 8 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2020)

Ça n'est pas un problème "matériel", c'est une question de format : les Mac ont connu trois systèmes de fichiers : HFS, HFS étendu (ou HFS+), utilisable seulement depuis le système 8.1, puis, apparu avec High Sierra, il me semble : APFS. Sous Snow Leopard, de mémoire, tu ne peux que lire le HFS, mais pas écrire dans ce format, donc, pas de possibilité de graver un CD lisible sous OS 8 ou plus ancien (le HFS+ est apparu avec Mac OS 8.1).

Pour ce qui est des capacités de CD, tout lecteur qui lit du 640 ou du 650 Mo peut lire du 700, seuls les CD de 800 et 900 Mo nécessitent un lecteur adapté.


----------



## gpbonneau (20 Janvier 2020)

Avec SnowLeopard et Toast, tu peux graver un CD en MacOs Standard (HFS) qui sera lisible sur un Mac en système 7 ou 8 (je le fais sous Mojave avec Toast V10).
Sinon en ISO9660, mais il faut d'abord compresser les appli en .sit pour conserver les données spécifiques au Mac (c'est souvent dans ce format qu'on les trouve sur les sites comme macintoshrepository, macgui ou macintoshgarden).

Par contre, c'est vrai que les premiers lecteurs CD ont un peu de mal avec les CD gravés. Les AppleCD 150/300 voir 600 (en interne ou externe) sont sorties avant la commercialisation des premiers graveurs CD grand public. La plupart des CD enregistrés sur le marché à l'époque étaient pressés (comme les CD Audio) et les lecteurs prévus pour... Du coup certains ont du mal à lire les CD gravés.
À tester...


----------



## gpbonneau (20 Janvier 2020)

Sous Catalina, j'ai pas essayé (toujours sous Mojave), mais comme Toast V10 (le dernier capable de créer des CD HFS) est 32-bit et  que Catalina est incapable de faire fonctionner des app 32-bit (le nul  ), ça doit pas marcher (peut-être avec Mojave en VM?).


----------



## pouppinou (21 Janvier 2020)

Tous mes supports optiques je les achète depuis des lustres chez l'Allemand Nierle.
Sinon pour le lecteur de disquettes 3"5 USB, celui-ci semble bien fonctionner sous MacOs (voir la FAQ). Les disquettes 3"5 sont également proposées.


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Janvier 2020)

D'accord avec Dandu, le plus pratique c'est le serveur Appleshare sur un Raspberry, et une passerelle AppleTalk/EtherTalk pour les vieux Mac qui n'ont pas de carte ethernet (c'est pas rapide mais ça marche bien), c'est un (petit) investissement mais c'est tellement pratique 

Sinon un lecteur CD externe pas trop ancien, en SCSI et un CD gravé en HFS ça passe partout (sur tous les Mac en SCSI).

Avec un lecteur Zip SCSI (on en trouve encore) et un autre en USB, c'est intéressant mais il faut passer par un Mac avec Leopard maximum pour écrire sur un disque HFS (avec SL c'est écriture en HFS+ seulement).

Pour les lecteurs de disquette en USB, ça fonctionne (avec WinImage sur PC ont peut faire des disquettes HFS, ou MSDOS-FAT sur le Mac), j'en utilise un avec une mécanique Mitsumi sans problème.
Mais ils ne peuvent faire que des disquettes 1.44M, donc inutilisable sur les MacPlus et SE (sauf SE FDHD). Pour les disquettes 800K il faut un Mac en système 9 ou avant (et un lecteur de disquette interne).

Finalement, le CD HFS, avec un lecteur qui lit bien les CD gravés c'est le plus simple (sauf que si tu graves un CD, faut rien oublier sinon faut en graver un autre, pas de multi cession).

Reste le cas des 128/512k avec des disquettes 400K... en MFS, là il faut un vieux Mac avec un système 7.5 ou avant.


----------



## Kevick (21 Janvier 2020)

En lisant tout vos coms, je n'ai plus qu'à espérer que le G4 de mon père qui est encore sur sytème 9 marche encore ! Car si c'est le cas, cela me faciliterait grandement la vie...


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Janvier 2020)

Kevick a dit:


> En lisant tout vos coms, je n'ai plus qu'à espérer que le G4 de mon père qui est encore sur sytème 9 marche encore ! Car si c'est le cas, cela me faciliterait grandement la vie...



Ça marche aussi avec OSX.
Tu mets Toast Titanium 10 sur ton "vieux MB sur Snow Leopard" si tu l'as pas déjà et tu graves ton CD en HFS (Standard).
Tu pourras de lire sur un vieux Mac en système 6, 7 ou 8 avec un lecteur de CD...

Tu peux le faire aussi avec Mojave avec un graveur externe en USB :


----------



## Kevick (21 Janvier 2020)

Merci de l'info. J'ai justement installé Toast sur mon vieux MB. Il est même probable qu'il s'agisse d'une version plus vieille encore que Toast 10 ! 

Edit : Après vérif, j'ai sur mon MB la version 8 et mon père a même encore la version 5 de Toast. Ca passe à l'aise.


----------



## Karamazow (23 Janvier 2020)

pouppinou a dit:


> Tous mes supports optiques je les achète depuis des lustres chez l'Allemand Nierle.
> Sinon pour le lecteur de disquettes 3"5 USB, celui-ci semble bien fonctionner sous MacOs (voir la FAQ). Les disquettes 3"5 sont également proposées.



Hello,

Pour ma part, je viens d’acheter en Novembre dernier un lecteur disquette externe USB que j’utilise avec mon Mac Mini 2009 sous OSX 10.11 afin de charger des morceaux en Midi à utiliser avec mon piano numérique YAMAHA. 

Le hic, c’est que j’ai récupéré un jeu de disquettes sur donnons.org mais une seule disquette semble fonctionner. 

Je vous enverrai les références de mon lecteur de disquettes si ça vous intéresse.


----------



## Kevick (5 Avril 2021)

Je resors ce topic car je suis en train de graver un CD de vieux logiciels afin de pouvoir les lire sur un vieux Mac des années 90 un jour.

J'utilise Toast 8 et je ne sais quel format utiliser pour la gravure. Qqun m'avait conseillé de graver en HFS mais je ne le trouve pas sur cette version. Je n'ai que "Mac seulement" et pas l'option HFS comme dans l'image au dessus de Toast 10... Mieux vaut-il le faire en ISO 9660 alors ? Mais comme il est dit ici :


gpbonneau a dit:


> Avec SnowLeopard et Toast, tu peux graver un CD en MacOs Standard (HFS) qui sera lisible sur un Mac en système 7 ou 8 (je le fais sous Mojave avec Toast V10).
> *Sinon en ISO9660, mais il faut d'abord compresser les appli en .sit pour conserver les données spécifiques au Mac* (c'est souvent dans ce format qu'on les trouve sur les sites comme macintoshrepository, macgui ou macintoshgarden).


Compresser des centaines d'applications une à une, c'est pas la joie...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2021)

Alors, il y a une autre solution que StuffIt pour compacter des applications : c'est Compact Pro, il permet de générer des archives "auto-décompactables" plus pratiques, plus besoin de logiciel pour décompacter. C'est un vieux soft, mais il fonctionne jusqu'à Mac OS 9.2.2. Tu peux le trouver sur Macintosh Repository à cette adresse. En tout état de cause, oui, pour la plupart des logiciels (il existe quand-même quelques exceptions), le fait de les copier "tels quels" sur un disque au format PC ou de les graver en ISO 9660 les rendra inopérants en séparant définitivement leurs forks "data" et "ressources".


----------



## gpbonneau (5 Avril 2021)

Kevick a dit:


> Je resors ce topic car je suis en train de graver un CD de vieux logiciels afin de pouvoir les lire sur un vieux Mac des années 90 un jour.
> 
> J'utilise Toast 8 et je ne sais quel format utiliser pour la gravure. Qqun m'avait conseillé de graver en HFS mais je ne le trouve pas sur cette version. Je n'ai que "Mac seulement" et pas l'option HFS comme dans l'image au dessus de Toast 10... Mieux vaut-il le faire en ISO 9660 alors ? Mais comme il est dit ici :
> 
> Compresser des centaines d'applications une à une, c'est pas la joie...



C'est pareil avec Toast 8 :






Mais assures-toi que l'option "Afficher les anciens formats" est sélectionné dans les préférences de Toast :


----------



## Kevick (5 Avril 2021)

Ha ok je vais regarder dans les préférences alors car je t'assure qu'à l'endroit où il devrait y avoir HFS Standard et bien il n'y avait que les trois premiers...


----------



## Kevick (5 Avril 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, il y a une autre solution que StuffIt pour compacter des applications : c'est Compact Pro, il permet de générer des archives "auto-décompactables" plus pratiques, plus besoin de logiciel pour décompacter. C'est un vieux soft, mais il fonctionne jusqu'à Mac OS 9.2.2. Tu peux le trouver sur Macintosh Repository à cette adresse. En tout état de cause, oui, pour la plupart des logiciels (il existe quand-même quelques exceptions), le fait de les copier "tels quels" sur un disque au format PC ou de les graver en ISO 9660 les rendra inopérants en séparant définitivement leurs forks "data" et "ressources".


Merci pour cette précision. Mais je ne peux plus utiliser Compact Pro vu que je vais graver sur un MBP de 2009 avec Snow Leopard...


----------



## Kevick (24 Avril 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est pareil avec Toast 8 :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 222177
> 
> ...


Re,

En effet, cette case n'était pas coché et j'ai pu graver en HFS. J'espère que ça marchera et que le G4 de mon père qui a encore OS 9 pourra lire les CD et que je pourrais utiliser les logiciels.


----------



## Kevick (24 Avril 2021)

Bon ben, le graveur de mon vieux MacBook vient de rendre l'âme. Vu le bruit qu'il a fait, il est terminé...


----------

